# My Angonoka



## sanxingdaihua (Jun 22, 2009)

My Angonoka, 9CM


----------



## Stazz (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow she's so pretty !!! What kind of tort is that? Lovelt tort


----------



## Isa (Jun 22, 2009)

She is Very cute . It is the first time I see this species, beautiful!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Really beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 22, 2009)

It would be Astrochelys yniphora Stace  Otherwise known as an Angonoka or Plowshare tortoise.

I won't mention that your not supposed to have it. 

Danny


----------



## Stazz (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh wow !! Interesting - no wonder I've never seen it before  Is it endangered?

Lovely looking torty it is


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes they are very endangered. They come from a small area of Madagascar and the population is around 500 animals. They are CITES I, so can't be exported from what ever country they are in. I haven't heard of anyone private breeding them, but even if someone did they wouldn't be able to leave the country they were bred in.

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Sanxingdaihua:







That is a beautiful Tortoise...just a baby, right? I've never seen one before. Glad to have you here with us to share info about this beautiful tortoise.

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful. Won't ask history or location. Lotsa luck with this guy.


----------



## Richardtexasherp (Jun 22, 2009)

wow that thing is beautiful, whered u get it?


----------



## pyxistort (Jun 22, 2009)

Lucky you. It must be from China's pet store. I hope there will be a lot of successful breeding there. 

Scott


----------



## Candy (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful baby. I've never seen one before either, but I have come across the name just can't remember where. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sanxingdaihua (Jun 22, 2009)

yes, It's Plowshare tortoise, and it's endangered



egyptiandan said:


> Yes they are very endangered. They come from a small area of Madagascar and the population is around 500 animals. They are CITES I, so can't be exported from what ever country they are in. I haven't heard of anyone private breeding them, but even if someone did they wouldn't be able to leave the country they were bred in.
> 
> Danny



That's right! But now I own it.Very lucky


----------



## terryo (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. I have never seen one. Can you tell us what kind of enclosure you keep him in?


----------



## sanxingdaihua (Jun 22, 2009)

terryo said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I have never seen one. Can you tell us what kind of enclosure you keep him in?



summer in balcony with sunshine, winter in constant temperature case


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful tortoise. Congratulations and good luck with it. I am looking forward to hearing more about it and seeing more pics in the future.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jun 25, 2009)

very beautiful! and welcome to the forum. Please post more pictures as you take them.


----------



## Sunrise (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice! Where r u from, can u export them?


----------



## jhaparth2006 (Aug 27, 2009)

you have got somethin really nice..you are very lucky.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 27, 2009)

What a beautiful tortoise!


----------

